

Downturn may turn techies to crime, say reports - jmtame
http://news.zdnet.com/2424-9595_22-255464.html

======
bootload
_"... Forensic specialists at PwC are advising businesses to mount extra
checks on areas where staff will be most tempted to defraud the company, such
as expenses, access to sensitive customer data or massaging performance
figures to win a bonus ..."_

How did the _"Forensic specialists"_ miss the mismanagement of the sharp
pointy end of the business in the deregulated financial market?

